# Malamute x Puppies came in today (Pictures <3)



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I posted these on my other foster thread, but figured that other people might want to goggle over puppy pictures.

I'm going to be taking in two of the ten when they are old enough to leave mom, and they will be here until they are spayed/neutered and they find a home. This is the second litter in 2 months. The last litter had 5 and only one of them is in a home (as of today). So I have a feeling they will be here a while.

Mom is a malamute, dad is a chow/husky/mystery dog. I don't have any pictures of mom because she was simply dreadful. All bones and covered in her own wastes. She and the pups were turned into the shelter because she just "kept getting knocked up" I figured I could get some pictures after she's been cleaned up some.

Anyway, here's puppy pictures. I'm missing close ups of 3 pups (I was holding them instead of taking pictures). Their mom is malamute, dad was a chow/husky/mystery dog.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww geez. How cute! I want the one with the pink nose.

Wish I hadn't promised my cat I wouldn't subject her to three dogs; now that I have a multi-dog household I so want a third.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Just heard from foster momma, they are doing much better now that they are cooled and hydrated. Mom is a doll and doesn't mind people handling her puppies.

They've got a picture of her with the babies on petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16683962

I'm so glad they made it through the first night. I'll, hopefully, get to go and visit sometime this week, and I'll be taking lots of pictures. <3


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

They are so adorable! Love the white snouts  Cant wait for more pics!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Puppy pictures!
http://s839.photobucket.com/albums/zz314/iamradogs/June10Puppies/

Videos!!

Mama feeding puppies, you can see just how thin she is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTZLqyb6nuQ

Puppy play time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye-S6FQXFKg

Some of my babies (the ones I'm going to take):

This guy is nicknamed "Red" for the moment, until we can think of something better:




























And Mini Trouble...she reminds me a lot of Ami when she was that little...she's being called "Toto" for the moment:


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

LOOOVE the puppy paws!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you can send one my way!
i wish i lived close enough to a shelter that fostered, although i think i might be one of the failed foster people


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to see them again today...momma doesn't look too good. I think we're going to try to wean the puppies a bit early so momma can get to healing. She looks like she's falling apart. Some of it could just be the results of caring for 10 active puppies, but we're really worried that she's got heartworm and tapeworm. A stool sample is going to go out tomorrow, but there's not a whole lot that can be done with the pups still nursing.

She is eating and drinking a lot, but she's also pooping once every hour, and its not always pretty.

Pups seem to still be doing well, though. I've decided to call the little girl I'm taking "Izzy" and I'm working on a name for the little boy, my husband's been picking the stranges names, but right now he wants to name him "Miles" like the fox on Sonic. I'll try to get some of the new pictures up sometime today.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i can't wait to see pictures!

and izzy is a fabulous name 
miles is cute name too!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Since there are so many, I'm going to only post those with my babies. If you would like to look at all of the puppies, please visit their photobucket: http://s839.photobucket.com/albums/zz314/iamradogs/June10Puppies/














































I love this picture of my two <3









Poor Momma


















Also, if you would like to help these guys out, this week they will be "auctioning" the names. http://www.iamra-fur-fun.com/PuppyAuction/Default.asp It is a more fun way of finding support for such a large litter.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

i feel so bad for momma. Shes giving those pups her all. They are absolutely adorable though!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, getting close to taking these little stinkers home. We've had a problem with one of the planned fosters, and so we needed to find fosters for two more of the pups, so me and one other decided to split them...so we'll have 3 and 3.

I'm deciding between these two boys (leaning to the second one):


















Oh and mom's test results came back, no heartworm, but she is a bit anemic but other than that (and being extremely underweight) she's not too bad.

They all did get some sort of UTI, but its clearing up nicely. We're thinking sometime this weekend to start sending pups to fosters, we'll see how they are doing later on this week.

Oh, and here's my two looking cute as can be.









Album for more pictures: http://s839.photobucket.com/albums/zz314/iamradogs/June10Puppies/


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you can just send me the first boy.
and your 2 are just adorable. i'm sure they will find great homes fast.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Oh, and here's my two looking cute as can be.


OMG--the one with the tongue! Girl puppy? You can send her to me...I think I am in love!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, she's one that always has her tongue out just a bit, its too cute. 

There's been so much drama that right now I don't think she's coming here now, instead I'm getting same red boy and the second of the two other boys. The other foster seems to be "in" for the moment...so she's going to get two (including my little one) but the others are not sure she'll go through with it, and chances are, I'll be getting her anyway ??? *sigh* you do what you can, I guess. Either way, they'll have a place to be.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Bit of an update: The flakey foster surprised us all and pulled through. I took in Blitz and Churchill (which I renamed to Chachi for his stay). They should be neutered in a week and a half, and possibly sent off to their forever home that weekend.

Since they have gotten older, we do think that they might all just be from an akita or akita mix father...the ones that we thought might be shepherd have all developed a tight curled tail.

Here are some updated pictures of my two monsters
Blitz:


































Chachi:









































And their petfinder pages (there is a short video clip of them playing on their petfinder):
Blitz: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16689823
Chachi: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16689842


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy ears, batman. So adorable. They look like little bundles of, "how can we stir up trouble today?" =)


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome looking mutts


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh wow, they are adorable! Those ears!  

My big question is, how is Momma? Does she have a home lined up too? She is beautiful and my heart goes out to her...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

They definitely look like a whole lot of trouble, esp. chachi. Very cute! And so nice of you to foster them. ++++


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Oh wow, they are adorable! Those ears!
> 
> My big question is, how is Momma? Does she have a home lined up too? She is beautiful and my heart goes out to her...


She's doing better. I'm told that she's looking almost filled out. She's turned into quite the escape artist...breaking out of various kennels multiple times...including when she had to be boarded at the vet's office for a few days...every morning they came in to see her smiling face and a destroyed lock/fencing/bungie cord system/ect...she just wants to be by people or other dogs. She does not yet have a home lined up, its still going to be a while before she can be spayed. They want to make sure her hormones are all back in balance before putting her through surgery.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG!! I want one I want one I want one!!! Poor Mama. I am glad she seems to be doing better!


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Now if any don't get a home, they probably all will, I would love one!!lol.

I hope all the puppies and the momma get a loving forever home!!I am thinking of joining the foster program at my shelter.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Now if any don't get a home, they probably all will, I would love one!!lol.
> 
> I hope all the puppies and the momma get a loving forever home!!* I am thinking of joining the foster program at my shelter.*


You should! 

I just filled out some apps to foster for a few local rescues and I'm all set to go as soon as I get a house (and they do a home check) and we get Frag neutered (completely forgot about that!), but with all my experience and knowledge they love my application, so we're all anticipating it!


----------

